# Fluval Oska 260 lighting and planting



## Argonavt (Feb 16, 2008)

who has an experience with Fluval Osaka 260 set for freshwater?

just bought Fluval Oska 260 set http://www.seapets.co.uk/product-details/stkcode/660093.html
and want to use it like freshwater aquarium.
my concern is about light.
it has only 2 lamps "Life-Glo T5 HO". tank seems very deep (70cm , water level 60 cm~24"), it also has ~56gallon of water. according "thumb rool" need 3 W per galon. who has an expirience with this tank and lamps? Is this light setup enought , or i need more light? it's my first big aquarium, with real plants (i hope  ) please, advise, i don't want to think, that i'm the only one, who has such a tank


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a CF Coralife fixture that has the same wattage output, bulbs are 6700K I believe (best for plants). I use it on the same depth of tank you are asking about and it produces wonderful results. This is what it looked like prior to a big trim. http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2983

I also have CO2 injection from a gas cylinder which makes a large difference in growth rate which you may want to look into should you really catch the plant bug later on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We have that exact set-up and with the use of CO2 and fertilizers, everything is growing very well.

If you are new to planted tanks, I strongly suggest you visit Rex Grigg's website and read EVERYTHING.

http://www.rexgrigg.com/light.html

Once you've finished that, go to Tom Barr's forum and read his "Are you new to aquatic plants?" area and read that.

http://www.barrreport.com/you-new-aquatic-plants-start-here/

Watts per gallon isn't necessarily a good measure of aquarium lighting according to Rex Grigg and the depth of an aquarium really isn't applicable unless you're at Sea World.

Read, read, read before running out and investing too much money on something you may not need (says the newbie).


----------



## Argonavt (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thak you for answers*

Thak you for answers.
I read this sites, and a lot of others. In my point of view, biggest problem , is to separate sites, bad ones with faked answers from real ones, from people who really know, what they are tolking about. 
It can be good idea to make sites list with raiting, like we make with the shops?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

We don't rate sites vs. one another as its bashing and its frowned upon.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree, it is very difficult to disseminate the plethora of information available today. Much of it is anecdotal and what may have worked for one person may have been sheer luck with fatal results for someone else. If you poke around enough, you'll soon find out where the experts are and which authors are best.


----------

